# Good Underwater Point and Shoot Camera?



## Trigger Finger (Mar 31, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good underwater camera?

I have a waterproof bag for my current point and shoot but noticed that some of the pics come out hazy, so was looking into buying a dedicated camera.  This would be used for the beach and frequent water parks!

Thanks


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 31, 2011)

This is a really good one:


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a later model of this that uses 35mm....awesome camera for the beach and diving. Still have it and I check it every so often, still like new.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 31, 2011)

My seals are still good too!


----------



## ghache (Mar 31, 2011)

i have an olympus tough 3005 and it leaked after a few time in water. i have to ship the thing so they can fix it under warranty.
it was not abused, door was never opened in water and took really ****ty pictures. its for sale as soon its back from olympus lol


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2011)

I have the Canon A-1 35mm with the 38mm lens. It's waterproof down to about 5 meters. It's white, and easy to see. It floats. It autoloads. It has a really easy-to-clean, big waterproof seal system that is easy to clean. It has been made for many years.


----------

